# Enlighted me.....what is it about Cape Cod?



## mdurette (Apr 12, 2019)

The Cape.   A place in Massachusetts that people flock to in the summer.    A place that many local folks have their 2nd homes.   What is it about the Cape that makes it a desired destination?   

As I look ahead at the summer, we tend to take advantage of last minutes exchanges in New England I typically dismiss the Cape (and the Berkshires) for New Hampshire or Maine.   But, a conversation with a coworker today has me thinking....am I missing something???


----------



## DrQ (Apr 12, 2019)

Can't speak for the Cape, but we went to the Berkshires last October and loved it.


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 12, 2019)

We visited in early August a few years ago. We live in MD and usually either travel to US south east coast or to the Caribbeans for beach vacations. I don't know if it was a typical August Cape Cod week, but we found it too cold to enjoy the beaches.  We enjoyed the week, including our visit to Martha's Vineyard, but we didn't get in the water at all (pool or beach.)   

I know 'perfect temperature' is relative to what you're accustomed to... so I do understand how others love it...but it just wasn't a beach vacation for us.


----------



## ausman (Apr 12, 2019)

In line with Free2Roam's response Cape Cod is for locals to appreciate. The waters are cold compared to US southern beaches, the sand is nothing to write home about, if used to better. New England beaches generally are often rocky and if there is sand, often gritty.

The Cape is within travel reach of much of New England and the beaches are superior to most of those found in other New England areas. Living in New England as I do, it is the best area for beaches until down into Delaware. As a beach person I appreciate what the Cape has to offer and would prefer it over any other New England vacation spot. If you can get it last minute grab it with both hands because it is a rare thing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 12, 2019)

I am going to add one thing to this post.  We are from Colorado and don't go back east much.  We loved everything about it.  So different from mountains and our dry air here in Denver.  

We went in early May last year.  We walked the sand and talked to a lot of local folks, who were friendly and helpful with suggestions on dining.  We had never seen a cranberry bog before.

Loved watching people in the oyster beds.  Wish I liked those nasty things.  That was so interesting to me.  The shopping was fun (for me), and we especially enjoyed the herring run.  I have never seen anything like that.  It was fascinating.  We went to the Pilgrim Museum.  We saw many lighthouses.  We went somewhere every day.

We stayed at Brewster Green in a 2 bedroom unit.  I really loved that place.  We spend the evenings eating light suppers and binge-watching a couple of shows.  It was wonderful.  Our week before was at Samoset in Maine.  Loved both places.  I want to go back now, but we have to go to Oahu in two weeks. 

We saw lobster cages everywhere.  In the water, on the beach, in back yards, next to restaurants, and even inside restaurants.  You go to Maine for lobster, right?  Nah.  I still don't like lobster.  You can dress it up, fry it up, or put it on a roll with other stuff mixed in, and it is still tasteless.  I think people like the butter the best.  I can get behind that part.


----------



## missyrcrews (Apr 12, 2019)

I've only been to Cape Cod one time...not in a timeshare...and it was okay.  I much prefer Maine, NH, and VT, but to each his own.  I'm thinking we'll try it in the fall once we retire.  Until then...it's the White and Green Mountains for us!


----------



## tonyg (Apr 13, 2019)

It's about a 200 mile trip to get to the cape for me and I have been going since the late 70's. I can only recall going in the Ocean there once on the National Seashore on a hot summer day. The beaches are not great, but being near the ocean is and there is as lot of oceanfront on the Cape. The last few years we have been going to the Cape once or twice a year and we have done just about everything there is to do there. Last few years our big draw has been food. The Fish & Chips there is about the best you can get and the cost of dining out is pretty reasonable. We have stayed in timeshares from Falmouth to Brewster and generally stay at Edgewater Beach in Dennisport. We haven't been on a Whale watch in years as the one we had back then could not have been any better. Many of the Cape timeshares have limited kitchens and they are not all on the beach. Brewster Green was great and roomy, but it's nice to see the ocean out the window. The last time we had dinner in at a Cape timeshare was the year hurricane Sandy hit.


----------



## JudiZ (Apr 13, 2019)

We live in New Hampshire and we love to vacation here, on the Cape and in western Massachusetts. We love other paces as well but New England is small and everything is driveable in less than a day. Even though they are within a few hours driving time, they are all different. The Cape is both kitschy and historic, has great fresh seafood and access to the Martha's Vineyard. What I truly love, though, is the air. Even with too many people and too many cars in the summer, the ocean air on the Cape is "something." We have stayed up and down the east coast - from Florida to Maine - and there is something about the air on the Cape that is evocative of the untamed Atlantic. That's the best way I can sum it up. Doesn't pass the common sense test but that's the way it _feels_ to me. Everytime we go in July, I think I must not be the only one...


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 13, 2019)

Never been there, but I'd really like to see it someday.  I've visited every other state in the rest of the USA, but have never been north of upstate New York.  So that upper right corner (Massachusetts, Connecticut, Rhode Island, New Hampshire, Vermont, and Maine) is on the list.

Dave


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Never been there, but I'd really like to see it someday.  I've visited every other state in the rest of the USA, but have never been north of upstate New York.  So that upper right corner (Massachusetts, Connecticut, Rhode Island, New Hampshire, Vermont, and Maine) is on the list.
> 
> Dave


Put it on your list. We loved the small towns in the area around Lee MA. We also went to the the replica of the the original Star Trek set in Ticonderoga NY .

We loved the small rural towns.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 13, 2019)

mdurette said:


> am I missing something???


There's only one way to know for sure!


----------



## silentg (Apr 13, 2019)

We grew up in Massachusetts. Every summer my family would go to Wareham, rent cottages with Aunts Uncles and cousins. Was so fun, used to visit other relatives that lived over the bridge. Most people don’t consider it the Cape until you go over the Bourne  or Sagamore Bridge.
We have stayed on the Cape probably more than any other location in Massachusetts. Both of our families still live in Massachusetts so we make many visits to the state. We live in Florida now and consider it home. But it’s hard to explain the attraction to the Cape it’s just a familiar and nice location.
If you get an exchange there, you will enjoy it more in late spring or early fall. Less traffic and nice weather not searing hot or freezing cold.
Let us know if you decide to visit.
Silentg


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

As I previously stated, I can't speak of the Cape, but I can recommend western MA (Lee) and the surrounds.


----------



## silentg (Apr 13, 2019)

We also enjoy western Massachusetts.Last May we stayed at Berkshire Mountain Lodge in Pittsfield. We had a wonderful time. Lots to do there. We never went there very much but plan to go back again soon.
We visited upstate NY while we were there and The Norman Rockwell Museum.
There are quite a few timeshares in the Berkshires. Next time we will try another one.
We liked Berkshire Mountain lodge, but it was a small one bedroom. Other timeshares have 2 bedrooms so we will try for that. 
Silentg


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 13, 2019)

We spent a week on the Cape 5 years ago during May just before my son got married on Long Island. We enjoyed it. Never got in the Ocean and only did indoor pools. We can say they do not like spicy food or they do not understand spicy food. We bought "Spicy" Italian Sausage at the local meat department for a breakfast meal. It had no kick and was almost tasteless. We had Sushi. The Washabi (actually green dyed horseradish) had no kick. We finally asked at a Chinese restaurant "what was the deal with the lack of spicy and flavor on the Cape". They waiter suggested we order the Chinese Food 5star plus if we wanted any kick. It was better.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 13, 2019)

For us, lobster, clams and other seafood! Going for two weeks the end of May. Our third trip to the Cape. Never been in high summer months so haven't experience crowds, heavy traffic or long waits at restaurants. Most of the Cape seems quaint and each area just a bit different. There's a lot to explore there. We love shopping in Chatham and Osterville, both lovely towns. Wellfleet for oysters and arts & crafts. Taking the ferry over to Nantucket and walking the town. Basically just rides in all different directions, stopping, looking, walking, shopping and eating! There's just something about it!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 13, 2019)

Cape Cod is one of the Big Blue Fin Tuna destinations. Striped bass is also caught out here. I don't know what else this area is known for but fishing is one of of the popular activities.

Bill


----------



## Panina (Apr 13, 2019)

We use to go to the Cape a lot.  I believe you would enjoy it, great seafood and places to explore.  Our preference is to go to the end Provincetown, kind of a small Key West.  We now prefer coastal Maine over the Cape because of the traffic on the Cape.  Prime time there is lots of traffic.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 14, 2019)

I never was crazy about the Cape. Been there only twice, as recently as this past September, including Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard.  Many moons ago we were there for whale watching out of Provincetown which I highly recommend.

In fact, I am not even crazy about coastal (or even inland) Maine. I am not sure why. I mean- I definitely don't like traffic and crowds. So that is number 1.

I agree with Panina- the Provincetown end of the Cape is really nice- all along the National Seashore from end to end (ends at Provincetown)- is really nice/interesting. That I did like a lot, though I would be worried about swimming due to sharks (there were sea lions close to shore when we were there. Loved watching them.) and the intense waves. And I am a person who loves to be in the water. But just being at the ocean on a sunny, breezy day was awesome as the Atlantic Ocean is intense. I do love seafood a lot also.

Maine to me is also crowded and traffic on Route 1- ugh. I did love Acadia National Park  and Bar Harbor and also Camden. Stayed at the Samoset in Rockport.

But I really think it comes down to "vibe". A feeling. People ask me why do I love Vermont and I always say it is a "feeling". Nothing you can put into words. I love the big lake  with the Adirondack views. I love the mountains and the cool air. I love the farms. (I live an an area somewhat similar in NY). I also like NH a lot- again- the mountains and lakes, the wilderness. It is like a more rugged version of Vermont.

Maybe it is the elevation in VT and NH. I don't know. But I love the mountains and the balsam smell and well- all of it. I love going in the crystal clear lakes with the mountain views all around me. Yeah- they are real cold- but a good floaty and I am only partly submerged and it feels great when the sun is out. I can stay out on the lakes for hours. And many of the state parks have small, sand beaches- good enough for our camp chairs.

We only live about 2 hours from the Berkshires but that area does not do it for me. It's nice, but I think it is boring. Once you do the main sightseeing that is it. Maybe because we live so close, but really we would just assume stay home. The resort we stayed in was nice- Vacation Village.

All this said-If you have never been to the Cape you should go. It is something to see and experience- the National Seashore. And take the speed ferries out to the islands (Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket). Get your tickets in advance on line to save time. We also got tickets for tours of the islands once we arrived as we were only there for the day and wanted an overview. That made things easy for us. Some people take bikes over or rent them when they get there. Some people, stay on the islands for a day or two.

As most places in the Northeast, you also can never count on the weather, so keep that in mind. It rained a lot when we were there, but it was an unusually extremely rainy year overall in the Northeast,


----------



## tonyg (Apr 14, 2019)

I live in the Berkshire foothills, which may leave me unimpressed by the Berkshires. Once you get north of Pittsfield, you are really in the sticks. Stayed at Vacation Village once - can't remember the other resort on the next mountain- nothing to speak of in miles. If you go there, I suggest staying south of Pittsfield and north of Great Barrington. Winter is popular for skiing and in the summer Tanglewood is open with various musical entertainment. The Rockwell Museum is a bit away from Stockbridge and it took me 25 years of living in the area to finally visit it. Route 7 from Great Barrington south to the CT border is loaded with antique shops. Stockbridge is nice place to park and walk around - tho it's not very big, but Alice's Restaurant is long gone.


----------



## silentg (Apr 14, 2019)

We were in Pittsfield last May Tony, I should have looked you up. You might have been on vacation anyway?
Nice to see you back on TUG.
Silentg


----------



## chapjim (Apr 14, 2019)

I suspect the Cape is a lot like the Outer Banks -- if it's what you grew up with, that's your idea of a vacation spot.

I've been to and enjoyed both places but I don't think either is on our short list.

I'd rather go to Newport, RI than the Cape.  I'd rather go to Myrtle Beach than the Outer Banks.


----------



## silentg (Apr 14, 2019)

chapjim said:


> I suspect the Cape is a lot like the Outer Banks -- if it's what you grew up with, that's your idea of a vacation spot.
> 
> I've been to and enjoyed both places but I don't think either is on our short list.
> 
> I'd rather go to Newport, RI than the Cape.  I'd rather go to Myrtle Beach than the Outer Banks.


I agree I haven’t been to the Outer Banks, but love Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 15, 2019)

We rotate between Outer Banks, Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head each year (own all 3, rent what we don't use.) All three make great summer beach vacations. Each location has a  different feel... Outer Banks feels less touristy IMO.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 15, 2019)

silentg said:


> We were in Pittsfield last May Tony, I should have looked you up. You might have been on vacation anyway?
> Nice to see you back on TUG.
> Silentg


I'm about 50 miles or so from Pittsfield. I was at the Cape from May 18-25 at Brewster Green. Seems like we nearly bump into each other every few years.


----------



## RNCollins (May 14, 2019)

My whole family has love for the Cape. My parents started going there when dating in the 60’s, and then once they were married we went up as infants and into adulthood every year to Chatham. I love the seafood but I don’t like the traffic during the summer. We rent cottages or houses for the family.
But the best was Liam’s Fried Onion Rings at Nauset Beach.


----------



## tonyg (May 14, 2019)

Off to the Cape this weekend and may have to try Liams onion rings. Best I've ever had were in coastal Maine, but both of those places are now gone. We have no set plans for this trip, tho we already checked out some menus on line. Those into biking may enjoy biking the rail trails on the cape. I think we may look at the Herring Run again.


----------



## ausman (May 14, 2019)

Info on the herring run:

https://www.kinlingrover.com/blog/a-guide-to-cape-cods-herring-runs/

I had no idea there were so many viewing spots having only seen the Brewster one.


----------



## e.bram (May 14, 2019)

We have two weeks on the Cape at Surfside Resort in East Falmouth. It is right on the ocean and has a pond behind if you like to kayak.


----------



## RNCollins (May 15, 2019)

tonyg said:


> Off to the Cape this weekend and may have to try Liams onion rings.



They had to tear down Liam’s because a few nor’easters caused waves to come too close to the dune and the building...

Photo provided by CapeCod.com

https://www.capecod.com/community/iconic-liams-at-nauset-beach-torn-down/




About Liam’s:
http://www.liamsandkates.com/liams-home


----------



## RNCollins (May 15, 2019)

Duplicate post


----------



## tonyg (May 15, 2019)

Bummer ! Read the reviews for Kate's and will probably not go.


----------



## tonyg (May 15, 2019)

We have stayed at Surfside and liked it. The only negative was having to cross the road to get on the beach. We also prefer the Hyannis/ Dennis area.


----------



## tonyg (May 18, 2019)

If anyone has any questions about the Cape, I'll be there today for a week and see what I can find out for you.


----------



## mdurette (May 19, 2019)

Hello All - OP here.    Well the conversation came up again in the lunch room at work.  A mix of people of own 2nd homes on the Cape, have moved to the cape, some vacation there and others have no interest.

We came to this conclusion:

The people that enjoy the cape tend to live inland - so the small town charm, beaches, etc is an attraction (and the low real estate tax rates for those that own).

The people that have no interest, already live in small coastal towns.  We can find all that charm outside our front door without the traffic.  We tend to head north to the mountains for something different.

My kiddo (13) will be returning from today from a weekend stay in Dennis at a friends house.   It will be interesting to see what her take is.


----------



## mdurette (May 19, 2019)

tonyg said:


> If anyone has any questions about the Cape, I'll be there today for a week and see what I can find out for you.



Lucky for you the weather has seemed to take a turn.   Last week would have been terrible!


----------



## tonyg (May 19, 2019)

Cold wind on the shore tonite, drove by Kate's a couple of times this trip and they are not open. Went to Chapins for dinner Saturday and Capt. Frostys tonight. Chapins has changed a bit but still way better than Capt. Frostys for fish and chips.


----------



## latertater (May 24, 2019)

Cape Cod is all about memory and nostalgia.  Growing up and staying at little motels and housekeeping cottages, and going to the beach.  It does have a lot of natural beauty, outdoor activities, and small towns with a lot of history.   Fishing, seafood shacks, sunsets, and small businesses - places and residents with character.  All of this can be enjoyed on the offseason(except swimming), and people are increasingly moving to the Upper Cape and telecommuting, eyeing retirement there.  We enjoyed timesharing there, running down with friends on Memorial Day weekend / Labor Day weekend, and rambling all over the place.  This is getting tough to do from May through August as the traffic is epic.  We did a family vacation with the inlaws from NYS and their kids, and they said they won't be returning unfortunately.  They loathed the traffic, and they were staying out in the mid-Cape area (Yarmouth) and there was too much driving.  They prefer Cape May which is such a long drive but once you are there you can walk everywhere so I can see the appeal.


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 24, 2019)

We just arrived today at Brewster Green and had a casual seafood dinner at Land Ho in Orleans. We’re looking forward to the overall vibe of quaint oceanside towns, visiting historic sites, shopping in antique and gift shops, walks and drives in scenic areas, and fresh seafood. I wouldn’t come here to swim, and I’d rather not be here in high season. This should be a good week to enjoy the Cape.


----------



## tonyg (May 25, 2019)

Just got home from the Cape. The traffic to the cape was horrendous and log jammed from miles beyond the bridge. Saturday of Memorial Day weekend is not a great time to go if you hate heavy traffic and traffic jams.

Polly - get directions at the resort to go see the herring run by the mill off 6A one day in your travels. Brewster Green is a great place to stay. The coffee and meeting there is not a sales ploy. Szechuan Delight is the best Chinese food we found on the cape and it's not far away in a shopping center at the corner of rt. 137 and 39.


----------



## Glynda (May 25, 2019)

tonyg said:


> Just got home from the Cape. The traffic to the cape was horrendous and log jammed from miles beyond the bridge. Saturday of Memorial Day weekend is not a great time to go if you hate heavy traffic and traffic jams.
> 
> Polly - get directions at the resort to go see the herring run by the mill off 6A one day in your travels. Brewster Green is a great place to stay. The coffee and meeting there is not a sales ploy. Szechuan Delight is the best Chinese food we found on the cape and it's not far away in a shopping center at the corner of rt. 137 and 39.



Thanks for the restaurant info!  We'll be at Brewster Green in a week.


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 26, 2019)

tonyg said:


> Just got home from the Cape. The traffic to the cape was horrendous and log jammed from miles beyond the bridge. Saturday of Memorial Day weekend is not a great time to go if you hate heavy traffic and traffic jams.
> 
> Polly - get directions at the resort to go see the herring run by the mill off 6A one day in your travels. Brewster Green is a great place to stay. The coffee and meeting there is not a sales ploy. Szechuan Delight is the best Chinese food we found on the cape and it's not far away in a shopping center at the corner of rt. 137 and 39.



Thanks for the tip. We went to orientation and someone said the herring run was over. Can’t hurt to check, though. 

So far, we’ve gone to Provincetown, the Marconi Museum, saw Chatham Lighthouse, etc. We had excellent lunches in Wellfleet at The Bookstore and also the Pearl.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 26, 2019)

Polly Metallic said:


> Thanks for the tip. We went to orientation and someone said the herring run was over. Can’t hurt to check, though.
> 
> So far, we’ve gone to Provincetown, the Marconi Museum, saw Chatham Lighthouse, etc. We had excellent lunches in Wellfleet at The Bookstore and also the Pearl.



The lower level of The Bookstore (The Bombshelter) was a place I stopped in with some regularity in the 80s
(I was living in Wellfleet)

Pat


----------



## Sea Six (May 29, 2019)

We stayed a week at Cape Cod Holiday Estates in Mashpee.  The units are small single family houses, and we liked the resort, having our own little house in the woods.  We did day trips to the aquarium, Provincetown, and Martha's Vineyard.  We even left the cape to tour the Plymouth Plantation and see Plymouth Rock, and a cranberry farm.  Plymouth is HQ for Ocean Spray.   (I think the plantation has since burned down) It was all OK, but we never went back.


----------



## tonyg (May 29, 2019)

Plymouth Rock was less than exciting.


----------



## Sea Six (May 30, 2019)

tonyg said:


> Plymouth Rock was less than exciting.


I was SHOCKED at how small that rock was!


----------



## mdurette (May 30, 2019)

tonyg said:


> Plymouth Rock was less than exciting.



The entire town of Plymouth is less than exciting as far as I am concerned!    
If you are not too deep onto the cape, a visit to Providence or Newport RI is a much better day trip.

If you absolutely need to visit the area, Plymouth Plantation is ok.   
https://www.plimoth.org/


----------



## tonyg (May 31, 2019)

The story of the rock and it's shrinkage:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plymouth_Rock


----------



## Laurie (May 31, 2019)

What, no one has mentioned the Potato Chip factory?    OK, not that thrilling, but a fun diversion.

My family vacationed in little beach cottages up in North Truro when I was a child, so I guess my fondness is sentimental, plus I spent a few parts of summers in Provincetown as a teen, and then 1 timeshare exchange into a nice P'town TS that I think is no longer functioning. We don't seem to use our timeshare ownerships there, but probably would if we lived closer.


----------



## Glynda (May 31, 2019)

Checked in to Brewster Green today for 2 weeks. They’ve made some improvements since we were here 4 yrs ago though we are in a different unit. 

Drove 1200 miles over three days to get here. Took a detour up to visit West Point and see a little of the Hudson Valley. Spent last night in Mystic, CT. We love that area too and might rent a cottage there someday. 

This is our 3rd time on the Cape. We love Maine best of all but it is so far to drive from SC. The Cape is a good compromise. The seafood, better shopping but not the rocky shoreline or the views of Maine. Don’t want to be at any of them during high season. Traffic coming on to the Cape at 3 PM on a Friday was not bad. One short slow down over the bridge and through the traffic circle and all was clear after. Hoping for good weather but happy to be out of the 100 degrees we had in SC before we left.


----------



## e.bram (Jun 3, 2019)

Stay in a resort with a terrace that faces the ocean and watch the wave roll in with a coffee glass of wine.Then you wiil know!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Checked in to Brewster Green today for 2 weeks. They’ve made some improvements since we were here 4 yrs ago though we are in a different unit.
> 
> Drove 1200 miles over three days to get here. Took a detour up to visit West Point and see a little of the Hudson Valley. Spent last night in Mystic, CT. We love that area too and might rent a cottage there someday.
> 
> This is our 3rd time on the Cape. We love Maine best of all but it is so far to drive from SC. The Cape is a good compromise. The seafood, better shopping but not the rocky shoreline or the views of Maine. Don’t want to be at any of them during high season. Traffic coming on to the Cape at 3 PM on a Friday was not bad. One short slow down over the bridge and through the traffic circle and all was clear after. Hoping for good weather but happy to be out of the 100 degrees we had in SC before we left.




Wow! You were up by my neck of the woods- West Point/Hudson Valley!


----------



## Glynda (Jun 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Wow! You wer up by my neck fo the woods- West Point/Hudson Valley!



Really? I didn't know exactly where you live.  Just "upstate NY" which means little to this Southern girl!   I know NYC and everything else is "upstate" to me.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 7, 2019)

NY is a big state and in my mind upstate is north of Albany and nearer the VT border. Western NY goes from the PA border on the south to Canada on the north. West Point is on the east side of NY near the northwest CT border.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 7, 2020)

Ok folks.....I'm bringing up an old thread of mine.   I'm watching things come online for MA and I'm thinking about snagging a last minute deal, just to shake up the monotony of the day.    This time around I'm looking for TS recommendations.     RCI or II ok

I know there will no be much open yet.  So, I'm looking for a resort with:
1.  Full kitchen so we can cook.
2.  On or easy drive to a bike path.
3.  Walking trails or beach that I don't need to drive to


----------



## dago (Jun 7, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Never been there, but I'd really like to see it someday.  I've visited every other state in the rest of the USA, but have never been north of upstate New York.  So that upper right corner (Massachusetts, Connecticut, Rhode Island, New Hampshire, Vermont, and Maine) is on the list.
> 
> Dave


Dave - You should make it a point to get those States. There is plenty to see and do there. I am originally from MA and spent a lot of time at Cape Cod, the Mountains in VT  and NH and Acadia NP in Maine, also Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream.  As another poster indicated, everything in NE is within a days drive, so you should be able to get those 6 states in, in a short period of time. It's a beautiful scenic drive in during fall foliage in VT and NH.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 7, 2020)

Doesn’t MA still require out of state visitors to quarantine in place for 14 days upon entering the state?  I know that Brewster Green has pushed back their date of opening twice now and the current date is June 12.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 7, 2020)

Mdurette is a Mass person.  Bless her heart.    (We Mainers have a love/hate relationship with those Mass license plates in the summer time!)  She won't have to quarantine, since she's already in her home state.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm also from  Massachusetts   and always enjoyed Route 6A in Cape. Less touristy and the towns if Brewster, Weelfleet, Orkeans, National Seashore , Chatham are nice spots to visit. Chatham and Sandwich have alot of history . Falmouth us a great gateway to M Vineyard.     Always enjoyed Nauset Beach and  some of  the bay  areas .Its much busier  in summer but enjoy Sept. When the crowds have gone.  Full kitchens in Brewster Green and Cape Cod Estate cottages as well as Seamist resort in Mashpee.


Western Mass is quiet but again when in season Tanglewood  and Jacibs Pullow, Lenox , Williamstown are recommended. Further  east,, check out Northampton,  Anherst  Deerfield,.  Nice drives and typical New England.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 17, 2020)

Ok folks....I'm headed to Brewster Green.     I will report back if I figure out what "it is" about the cape!


----------



## e.bram (Jun 17, 2020)

Ok folks.....I'm bringing up an old thread of mine. I'm watching things come online for MA and I'm thinking about snagging a last minute deal, just to shake up the monotony of the day. This time around I'm looking for TS recommendations. RCI or II ok

I know there will no be much open yet. So, I'm looking for a resort with:
1. Full kitchen so we can cook.
2. On or easy drive to a bike path.
3. Walking trails or beach that I don't need to drive to


Surfside Resort , Falmouth Ma. On the beach. full kitchen and indoor and outdoor pools. what else could you ask for?


----------



## mdurette (Jun 18, 2020)

e.bram said:


> Surfside Resort , Falmouth Ma. On the beach. full kitchen and indoor and outdoor pools. what else could you ask for?



Yes, surfside has been on my radar, but only 1 unit opened that I saw and it was a studio so I took a pass.   I also had Edgewater in my hands, a 2BR for July 4th week (no oven) but II was trying to get me to upgrade during the check out process and I backed out to check my membership to see when it expired and not realizing it, it didn't hold my the unit and I lost it.   

Brewster looks like it will work as it abuts Nickerson state park for biking and walking trails.  Just what I was looking for.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 18, 2020)

Be sure to report back.  Brewster Green has been on my radar, because of the full kitchens and the possibility of a 3BR.  When do you go?  I'm glad you got a chance to do a little excursion!


----------



## nerodog (Jun 18, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Ok folks....I'm headed to Brewster Green.     I will report back if I figure out what "it is" about the cape!


visit the Brewster  General store if open and take a drive along route 6A.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 18, 2020)

missyrcrews said:


> Be sure to report back.  Brewster Green has been on my radar, because of the full kitchens and the possibility of a 3BR.  When do you go?  I'm glad you got a chance to do a little excursion!


I am an owner there  and the units are quite spacious,  clean and more remodeled.


----------



## e.bram (Jun 30, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I am an owner there  and the units are quite spacious,  clean and more remodeled.


Why go to the Cape if not for the beach and ocean?


----------



## nerodog (Jul 1, 2020)

e.bram said:


> Why go to the Cape if not for the beach and ocean?


It's not far to go  but yes a small drive. Lovely  golf courses too.Not quite sure if your comment means it's not beachfront ?! BG is a nice location for the Cape and a quaint town. Nauset  beach is a short drive  as well a other nice beaches. We like it and it trades well.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 1, 2020)

Howdy folks.....reporting back after my stay at Brewster Green and answering my own question that started this thread along with the recent one from e.bram.

A full review was just submitted to TUG, should be up once the mods review and post.

We ended up on the Cape only because it was a short drive away and within our own state so we didn't have Covid restrictions.    I was simply looking for a lower risk getaway for some family time. 

To answer my original question:  What is it about the Cape?  I get it, lovely small coastal New England towns.    Just what my hometown is.  I like where I live, so I can understand now why others like to visit similar areas.

E.Bram:   We went to a beach in Brewster one evening, specifically during low tide.  We enjoyed our time there walking out for what felt like miles in ankle deep water.   I don't get that at our town beach.    But, that was the only beach outing.    We spent a lot of time biking, walking Nickerson, exploring the area by car, took a drive to P-Town one day.    If more were open we would have kayaked, whale watched, etc.     With that said, I think if the resort was "on the beach" we would have spent more time there.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 1, 2020)

e.bram said:


> Why go to the Cape if not for the beach and ocean?



Because not everyone is a beach person and thus go for other reasons.  Period.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 1, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Howdy folks.....reporting back after my stay at Brewster Green and answering my own question that started this thread along with the recent one from e.bram.
> 
> A full review was just submitted to TUG, should be up once the mods review and post.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time and Bike trails are really well connected!  I'm hoping to go  fall 2021 but will need to exchange in.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 8, 2020)

I know someone who lives in Florida - west coast- and is moving back to Cape Cod. She said as much as she loves Florida she can’t take the excessive heat and humidity and also is concerned about hurricanes and more warming trends and so forth. Plus she has family in Massachusetts and Vermont that she misses.


----------



## spookykennedy (Jul 8, 2020)

So I am a bit biased but I grew up south of Boston and my family owned 2 cottages in Dennisport. My Dad grew up going to Dennisport with his family, so it's nostalgic and tradition. It hasn't changed much. It has a charm and authenticity you don't find elsewhere. I took my daughter back last summer as my Dad bought a new summer home in Osterville. You need to make sure you are on the side that is warmer - but warmer water is relative  To me the Cape is about slowing down, going back in time a bit, and just spending time as a family. Would I go there regularly from Utah just for the beach? NO way. I can get to better beaches faster. But if I lived relatively close to the Cape I would be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 8, 2020)

spookykennedy said:


> So I am a bit biased but I grew up south of Boston and my family owned 2 cottages in Dennisport. My Dad grew up going to Dennisport with his family, so it's nostalgic and tradition. It hasn't changed much. It has a charm and authenticity you don't find elsewhere. I took my daughter back last summer as my Dad bought a new summer home in Osterville. You need to make sure you are on the side that is warmer - but warmer water is relative  To me the Cape is about slowing down, going back in time a bit, and just spending time as a family. Would I go there regularly from Utah just for the beach? NO way. I can get to better beaches faster. But if I lived relatively close to the Cape I would be there in a heartbeat.



Osterville is lovely!  However, for me personally, it and Chatham are the only towns on that side of the Cape I would consider.


----------



## ahdah (Apr 5, 2021)

There is nothing like Cape Cod and our favorite timeshare Brewster Green.  For over 10 years we were there for 3 weeks until my husband died in 2019, now I am in CA and not so easy to get there.  I traded it last year in II for a week on HHI for a week in June at a Marriott.  My granddaughter will be using the HHI week.  I miss BG.


----------



## dago (Apr 5, 2021)

Glynda said:


> Osterville is lovely!  However, for me personally, it and Chatham are the only towns on that side of the Cape I would consider.


my uncle owned a cottage in Chatham. Spent a lot of weekends there back in the 60's


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2021)

When is the herring run in Brewster, MA?  Loved that but I think it was May???


----------



## Glynda (Apr 5, 2021)

dago said:


> my uncle owned a cottage in Chatham. Spent a lot of weekends there back in the 60's



Having grown up on the coast of Florida in the 50's and 60's, I can just imagine how great the Cape must have been for kids back then.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## dago (Apr 5, 2021)

Glynda said:


> Having grown up on the coast of Florida in the 50's and 60's, I can just imagine how great the Cape must have been for kids back then.


It was. Ironically, I haven't been there since I moved to Ohio 43 years ago. My sister still lives near the cape.  May try to get out there this year.


----------



## dago (Apr 5, 2021)

AwayWeGo said:


>


You are dating yourself. Lol I guess I am too cuz I remember that 1


----------



## dago (Apr 5, 2021)

spookykennedy said:


> So I am a bit biased but I grew up south of Boston and my family owned 2 cottages in Dennisport. My Dad grew up going to Dennisport with his family, so it's nostalgic and tradition. It hasn't changed much. It has a charm and authenticity you don't find elsewhere. I took my daughter back last summer as my Dad bought a new summer home in Osterville. You need to make sure you are on the side that is warmer - but warmer water is relative  To me the Cape is about slowing down, going back in time a bit, and just spending time as a family. Would I go there regularly from Utah just for the beach? NO way. I can get to better beaches faster. But if I lived relatively close to the Cape I would be there in a heartbeat.


The water is definitely COLD


----------



## Glynda (Apr 6, 2021)

dago said:


> It was. Ironically, I haven't been there since I moved to Ohio 43 years ago. My sister still lives near the cape.  May try to get out there this year.



Hope it lives up to your memories. Florida doesn't for me.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 6, 2021)

AwayWeGo said:


>



I remember Patti Page. But that one....don't think so. I was nine in 1957.


----------



## dago (Feb 26, 2022)

dago said:


> It was. Ironically, I haven't been there since I moved to Ohio 43 years ago. My sister still lives near the cape.  May try to get out there this year.


UPDATE
I DId get back there in Aug. Spent 1 day in Hyannis. Ate at Spanky's Clam Shack. Great food and dessert at Katies Ice Cream. Unfortunately, that turned out to be the end of our travelling. Shortly after our return to Ohio, I put my wife into a memory care unit because of her dementia. I had been caring for her the last 2 years, but, it was overwhelming and couldn't do it anymore as the disease progressed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 26, 2022)

dago said:


> UPDATE
> I DId get back there in Aug. Spent 1 day in Hyannis. Ate at Spanky's Clam Shack. Great food and dessert at Katies Ice Cream. Unfortunately, that turned out to be the end of our travelling. Shortly after our return to Ohio, I put my wife into a memory care unit because of her dementia. I had been caring for her the last 2 years, but, it was overwhelming and couldn't do it anymore as the disease progressed.


So sorry!  What a sad thing to happen to a beloved wife.  I hope she does well in memory care.  That is the one thing that I fear with the two of us.  You just never know.


----------



## dago (Feb 26, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So sorry!  What a sad thing to happen to a beloved wife.  I hope she does well in memory care.  That is the one thing that I fear with the two of us.  You just never know.


 She is in a safe place and well taken care of. Much better than I could do for her.


----------

